# Surfside this week



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I just spent Tue-Fri at Surfside. The seaweed had cleared out by Tue morning. Bagged a couple nice Blacktips Tue on mud minnows. Fished with dead croaker, cut mullet, cut whiting on Wed and got nothing all day. I did see a woman catch a 36" Blacktip on shrimp Wed morning in the wade gut! Bagged some trout, whiting and black drum Thu morning on live shrimp. Fished with live mullet all afternoon and got nothing. Went back to live shrimp Fri morning and bagged 3 reds, 3 trout, 3 whiting and sheepshead by 10am and called it a day. The seaweed was non-existent all week and the early morning trout fisherman were making a killing Tue-Thu. (Of course, I did not bring my trout gear because I did not think it would be worth fighting the seaweed and swells we saw last week - bad move on my part). Fri night the swells came in and light rain was falling. Nobody was fishing Sat morning when I checked out. Pic below is my haul from Fri morning.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagyou got them in three's besides the sheepshead that's pretty cool that 2cool! tight lines.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I did not get a hardhead in 4 days of fishing until 1 hr before I quit on Fri when I 'snagged' (LOL) a 5 incher in the gill reeling in my line. I threw him on the hook and soaked him for an hr but nothing ever hit it. I was quite shocked that I did not get another Blacktip after the two I got Tue fishing with every kind of bait I could imagine. Could not find any more mud minnows in the bait shops after Tue.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like you had a good time. If you are referring to the fish in your picture that is a Black Drum not a Sheepshead.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

It's a sheepshead. The black stripes are more pronounced than a black drum. I do catch both in the surf all the time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheepshead_(fish)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pogonias_Cromis_2010-05-28.jpg


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like a Sheepshead from here. Check for teeth!!:cheers:


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf*

Once in a while we get some good size sheepies in the surf and they fight hard. Check out the grin on your pic....drums do not have the same mouth configuration as the sheepies and of course their teeth give their jawline a different look than the black drum.
Good to see someone getting productive in the surf without having to fight the grass.
Way to go!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

are you sure those reds are over 20" they look a little short, hope those arn't 2X4's there on top of if so im pretty sure there a little on the short side of 20"


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

fubarredz said:


> are you sure those reds are over 20" they look a little short, hope those arn't 2X4's there on top of if so im pretty sure there a little on the short side of 20"




Them look like 2 x 6's ( 1 3/4 x 5 3/4 ) them fish are laying on, that one is close. Looks like they were on ice for a while, could have shrank. At least ya caught something.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

18" is big enough where i fish in surfside.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

UH OH!! Do I hear a jr Game Warden Out there? LOL!!


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

fubarredz said:


> are you sure those reds are over 20" they look a little short, hope those arn't 2X4's there on top of if so im pretty sure there a little on the short side of 20"


Most common decks on the coast are built using 2x6's or any where for that matter. May want to give up being a part time GW.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

The planks are 2x6. The reds are at least 20in. I measured 'em before I put em in the cooler. They were on ice for 6hrs. GFU.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Hey fubarredz, Go **** yourself! You might want to think before you post any more comments.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

seabo said:


> 18" is big enough where i fish in surfside.


hey dumbarse, i take it you dont catch reds cause the limit is 20". lol , take that!


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Hey fubarredz, Go **** yourself! You might want to think before you post any more comments.


That about the best way to put it!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

surfguy said:


> Hey fubarredz, Go **** yourself! You might want to think before you post any more comments.


HeHe, HeHeHe, HeHeHeHe, He said Go *&#* yourself fubarredz !

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Tear the fish up this weekend fubarredz !!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Yeah and make sure you don't keep the reds under 20in that I threw back!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Jr. game wardens LOL! Nice fish surfguy!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Thks JohnnyReb, It's been awhile since I caught any reds in the surf or have seen any reports of anybody catching reds in the surf. The 'shortest' one was 20.5" and the other two were 22". I caught and released 3 others 14-19.5". They sure are fun to fight on light gear.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Surfguy AKA "FUC*FACE" I was just trying to be helpful, and not rude. Cause i know the game wardens do patrol the forums looking for Idiots posting pictures of short fish. So instead of Being A "FUC*FACE" you could have simply said yes there are over 20" and they are on top of 2X6's, But no you had to be a FUC*ING FUC*FACE.

I was down in Freeport on Brian Beach the weekend before last caught 3 keepers 24", 26" & 27". and 2 undersized 18" & 16.5".... on 6" to 7" mullet........ Will be down for there the fishing fest this weekend Fri, Sat, & Sun. Hope to see ya ........DANO........... I'll have Jacob fishing it with me in the boat fishing.....


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

fubarredz,
Good luck! Hope to see u 2.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

so, game wardens cruise websites these days to make busts???
then they subpoena Mont for a users ID?
then they go to your house and check your freezer?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc, no, only jr game wardens that question someone's else's integrity in a public forum do that. Not that it brings any attention...Duh!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess you didn't know it only takes a tip to get a game warden to show up at your house and walk in and check your freezer with out a warrant. 
You guys must be those crotchety old men who are just looking for something to ***** about. So instead of being cool and say ya man there deff over 20" and there on 2X6's no worries but thanks for the concern though. Ya'll would rather ***** like some lonely ****** off old Fuc*'s....... and just sit around and talk shi*...... Life is to short to sit around and be ****** off all the time.........


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

lmao... I would guess that most everyone on this forum is fully aware of a Game Warden's power to conduct warrantless searches

we are also fully aware of the rules on this website... since you are young and green I suggest you review them. You will find them here

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php

most of the rules have been in place for a solid decade plus and came about because of Mont's experience as a webmaster and what it takes to keep certain folks and their behavior from running off all the decent folk that are here to enjoy each other's stories, pictures, advice, etc.

Welcome aboard but I'd suggest you nip that attitude in the bud or you will most likely be shown the door


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats why I am skeptical about posting pictures of my catch on here. I enjoy catching fish and showing pictures to people but on here, you never know when someone is gonna bust you're balls for it. Its easier just to show the pictures to my friends in person. I have several 2cool buddies on here that feel the same way. BTW, nice fish surfguy.


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

fubarredz said:


> Hey Surfguy AKA "FUC*FACE" I was just trying to be helpful, and not rude. Cause i know the game wardens do patrol the forums looking for Idiots posting pictures of short fish. So instead of Being A "FUC*FACE" you could have simply said yes there are over 20" and they are on top of 2X6's, But no you had to be a FUC*ING FUC*FACE.
> 
> I was down in Freeport on Brian Beach the weekend before last caught 3 keepers 24", 26" & 27". and 2 undersized 18" & 16.5".... on 6" to 7" mullet........ Will be down for there the fishing fest this weekend Fri, Sat, & Sun. Hope to see ya ........DANO........... I'll have Jacob fishing it with me in the boat fishing.....


I dont think it needed to be said they were on top of 2x6's. It was pretty plain as day in the picture! Everyone else seemed to know. If you were really concerned about the whole thing, insted of just busting his chops. You could have simply sent him a private message. Insted you choose to be an ***** and do your civic duty of a JR GW, and bust him publicly. Just my .02


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc, txnavaloperator, good advice. One more tip I would like to pass along. An old fishing guide from Rockport once told me he never keeps any reds under 20.5" because they will shrink about 1/2" after you put them on ice. Game wardens do not care what they were before you put them on ice, only what they are when they check them. That's why I measured all of them and they met 20.5" before I put them in the cooler. I appreciate all the good comments. Let's put this thread to rest and get on with enjoying surf fishing while we're still young! 

Best regards,
surfguy


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I cant believe y'all are still going on about the reds. That is NOT a sheepshead at all or even close. Small black drum have very pronounced stripes. I sight cast to em on sand humps all the time and thats usually how I spot em. Look at the mouth that opens down not off the front of his face eye placement and fin structure. Nothing against you fish guy it's a common mistake. I'm just glad you caught fish. I hope those reds were undersized cause I know they would eat better lol


----------

